

If a Board Meeting was like the State of the Union - lwc123
http://larrycheng.com/2010/01/28/if-a-board-meeting-was-like-the-state-of-the-union/

======
Semiapies
Next up: If a session of Congress was like a print ad.

Seriously, what's the idea here? That a speech and a national government are,
_gee whiz_ , just a little different from a meeting and a corporation?

